# lump under skin



## lotusblossom2 (Apr 3, 2011)

My 6mo old pit has a lump on her side near her rear. I can move it around with my fingers and it doesn't appear to be attached to anything. She doesn't seem to be bothered by it. Any ideas as to what it could be? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Could be anything but I think a trip to the vet is the only advice to give you. When was the last time she had shots? Sometimes the area gets a little bump. Could be some kind of bite to.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

could be a bite, could be a cyst { my old rotten lab used to get one that would come and go , wasnt cancerous and didnt bother him so we left it but good to get checked out} at 6 months I wouldnt think a cyst ? but could be wrong. Id deff get it checked out , is she due for shots or vet visit anytime soon? with it not bothering her wouldnt say this is an emergency visit but get it looked at when you are in next. do you have pictures might help , and how big is it? marble size? pingpong? ect. another thing it could be { i dont know if dogs are same as humans in this} but maybe a lymph node? i know in people you can feel them like that .


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lumps should definitely be checked out by a vet if you are unsure how it came up.


----------

